# Notice: Incomplete Accounts



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2006)

This is a reminder that in order to have a membership here, you must provide a full real name at sign up.
No initials, not nicknames, not a first or last name.
Mr. Smith, or Sensei Jones also are not acceptable.

You are also required to list your location. We do not need GPS coordinates, zip codes or street addresses.  City, State/province are fine for US/Canada, country is acceptable outside those 2.

Several individuals have expressed privacy concerns. You may find our privacy policy here. 

Accounts found to be incomplete will be disabled until the information is provided. If the information is not provided within 72 hours of disabling of the account, the account will be banned. No exceptions.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 16, 2006)

Just to clarify for everyone's benefits.

Are the full names shown in the public profiles, or only at sign-up for view of the administrators?  If the latter, then that should help minimize the privacy concerns.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2006)

There are 2 name and 2 location fields.

These 2, are not public, and are only viewable by MT staff, who operate under our posted privacy policy and a non-disclosure agreement.

*REQ Real Name*
REQUIRED - You must state your FULL real name (First AND last no initials) for access. This field is Not Displayed in profile.

*REQ Location*
REQUIRED - You must state your true location for access. City, State/Province, Country. This field is Not Displayed in profile.


These 2, are optional, and are public.
*Real Name*
Optional - Enter your real name here. Displayed Publically
*Location*
Where you live


----------

